# Finishing Aromatic Pens



## BillATsetelDOTcom (Oct 24, 2005)

I have been recruited to make a pen for a doctor I know.  He has requested that I make this pen from Indian Sandalwood - the closest I have found has been Nepalese Sandalwood (I have learned Indian Sandalwood is illegal to export from India).

I am just looking for ideas on finishing this pen, should I use a CA, Friction, or simply micromesh, or micromesh and buff.

I am on the hunt for an Emperor Kit and hope to make my first "ultra high end" pen.

Thanks so much, everyone!
Bill


----------



## lkorn (Oct 24, 2005)

FWIW, most people sho like sandlewood, like it for its fragrance.  I would lask the Dr. about HIS preference.  He may want it unfinished. IN that case 12000 Micro mesh & Ren Wax for a little shine.  Otherwise I would use Lacquer or Enduro.  Nor FP, I doesn't last.


----------



## JimGo (Oct 24, 2005)

I've done a few aromatic cedar pens, and finished them with one with lacquer and another with CA.  You can still smell the cedar through both finishes, though IMHO the cedar was stronger through the CA.  I only used two coats of thin on it, which probably accounts for the scent (that was my goal, too).


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 24, 2005)

I used FP on all of my aromatic cedar pens and it still smells like cedar. No complaints about wear... sold back in May w/regular use... not daily writer use, but regular.


----------



## Fangar (Oct 24, 2005)

There is another technique that has not been considered or mentioned here.  I have turned quite a few camphor burl pens.  A very aromatic wood.  I'll try the idea first, and let you know how it works, unless someone else can suggest a better method... []

Cheers,

Fangar


----------



## lkorn (Oct 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fangar_
> <br />There is another technique that has not been considered or mentioned here.



Don't keep us in suspense!  What are you trying?


----------



## Fangar (Oct 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lkorn_
> Don't keep us in suspense!  What are you trying?



Dang lkorn,

You cracked that quick.  Not even a try?  certainly wouldn't be hard to interrogate you...[]

Bill,

What kind of kit are you using?

Fangar


----------



## BillATsetelDOTcom (Oct 25, 2005)

:lolup

I have a Woodcraft Robusto Fountain Pen with an "upgraded" tip.  Perfectly fine kit, I just feel as though I may want to try a slightly higher end kit for his pen.

Bill


----------



## lkorn (Oct 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fangar_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



My excuse is that I'm "on vacation", and away from my lathe.  Withdrawal can cause terrible things to happen to the psyche.  
TELLME NOW AND NO ONE GETS HURT!!![!][!][!]


----------



## Fangar (Oct 25, 2005)

Ok, Ok... You just have to think outside the box... uh pen! []

There are two sides to the blank once you drill a hole in it you know?  

Drill your holes, and Cut the brass tubes for each section down.  You only need about 1/2" of tube on each side of each blank for the fittings to press into.  Glue in the tubes from either side, leaving plenty of wood exposed on the inside.  Turn down and finish as you like.  The scent of the sandal wood will likely (definately) emit from the inside of the pen.  The fittings are not air tight.  

Anyway worth a try.  

Cheers,

Fangar


----------



## JimGo (Oct 25, 2005)

Neat idea James!


----------



## BillATsetelDOTcom (Oct 25, 2005)

UPDATE ON THIS PEN!

I received a call from the Doc's office today and he has requested TWO Emperor Limited Edition kits.

I am very excited...but I am also quite nervous since I have only been turning since Feb.  But I think I can manage.

I plan on buying a NON limited edition pen to "practice" with so I don't foul up the pens that (if I go by the cost x 3 idea) will cost almost $650.

I will def. be posting about this as it progresses.  Probably under a new thread.

Bill


----------



## JimGo (Oct 25, 2005)

Congratulations and best of luck Bill!!!


----------



## JimGo (Oct 25, 2005)

Congratulations and best of luck Bill!!!


----------

